# wildlife camera's



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm looking for some ideas to help conceal a camera. i've got a brand new camera and don't know much about them. i'm afraid it will get stolen. i have it fastened with a cable but i know if someone wants it bad enough they will git it. fortunately i'm on a friends property and i'm pretty sure there is no one else out there. but if i move it i wont be so lucky. can they be hidden well at all?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I use camo tape on mine. Be careful not to cover up any of the ports, lens, sensors, etc.

The old large cameras are tough to conceal, these new mini cams I think are the way to go.


----------

